# The most expensive



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 4, 2018)

What are some of the most expensive bikes  that have been sold  in the hobby in recent memory


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 4, 2018)

This has to be one of them.

https://thecabe.com/forum/posts/692663/


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2018)

For ballooners--Death Bike and Elgin Shaft Drive Robin come to mind. I've seen more than a few bikes sell in the same range as that Autocycle. V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> For ballooners--Death Bike and Elgin Shaft Drive Robin come to mind. I've seen more than a few bikes sell in the same range as that Autocycle. V/r Shawn



I was always curious about the story behind the deathbike, where and how was it found.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> I was always curious about the story behind the deathbike, where and how was it found.



Here ya go... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-death-bike-has-changed-hands.43120/page-2   V/r Shawn


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 4, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> This has to be one of them.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/posts/692663/
> View attachment 764202



That bike right there was one bada$$ bike that Has to be the Crown in Somebody collection


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 4, 2018)

Let's see some pictures if anybody Has any of the most expensive bikes sold in recent memory let's see what's out there


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Let's see some pictures if anybody has any of the most expensive bikes should've been sold.



Not sure what you mean by "should've been sold"? V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Here ya go... https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/huffman-death-bike-has-changed-hands.43120/page-2   V/r Shawn



Cool story, it’s in such great shape, the kid must’ve been afraid to ride it.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 4, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Not sure what you mean by "should've been sold"? V/r Shawn



Yeah I know what you mean my smart phone misspells the words all the time so that it didn't come out right sorry


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 4, 2018)

The thing is a lot of stuff, including the high end bikes, are never advertised. Most of the really good stuff I buy has happened through a phone call, text, or email asking me if I was interested in "x". There are a lot of collectors who do very little internet and mostly buy and sell through networking so you'll never hear about or see this stuff unless you know them. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 4, 2018)

This comes to mind when you add up the parts. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-basket-case-dd-autocycle.126345/


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 4, 2018)

I was told this one went for $17K. Previous owner is a Caber, new owner...?

1936 Indian German made original paint, silver.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 4, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I was told this one went for $17K. Previous owner is a Caber, new owner...?
> 
> View attachment 764348



 Wow that is a beautiful bike  no wonder why  it went for that much  Beautiful


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 4, 2018)

I think everybody remember this one. I think it sold for $14K on ebay.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 4, 2018)

And this one...sold for almost $7K en ebay.


----------



## dfa242 (Mar 5, 2018)

This one brought almost $21K at Copake in 2004, and if I'm not mistaken Jesse James got about $30K for his restored one on ebay a few years later.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 5, 2018)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> What are some of the most expensive bikes  that have been sold  in the hobby in recent memory



I think i heard a rumor this sold for $250


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> The thing is a lot of stuff, including the high end bikes, are never advertised. Most of the really good stuff I buy has happened through a phone call, text, or email asking me if I was interested in "x". There are a lot of collectors who do very little internet and mostly buy and sell through networking so you'll never hear about or see this stuff unless you know them. V/r Shawn



This is very true, . I have received many items from a call or a short message , most of my people , do not use the internet , and some do not like talking on the phone . One part I will add is the people are selling to get money , so give up the money for the nice prizes , thanks , wpb


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 5, 2018)

bikebozo said:


> This is very true, . I have received many items from a call or a short message , most of my people , do not use the internet , and some do not like talking on the phone . One part I will add is the people are selling to get money , so give up the money for the nice prizes , thanks , wpb




You make a good point Walter. I only refer potential buyers who I know are willing to step up and pay. I see folks sometimes putting out feelers for big money bikes or parts yet they are trying to do it on the cheap. If you are wanting a decent Aerocycle but only want to spend $7k you will probably will not be successful. I think @frankster41  has the signature line that says "Cheap stuff ain't good, and good stuff ain't cheap" or something similar. That ain't to say cheap stuff can't be fun though! V/r Shawn


----------



## Cory (Mar 5, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I think i heard a rumor this sold for $250
> View attachment 764558



I can neither confirm nor deny these claims. [emoji41]

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 5, 2018)

dfa242 said:


> This one brought almost $21K at Copake in 2004, and if I'm not mistaken Jesse James got about $30K for his restored one on ebay a few years later.
> View attachment 764449




I don't doubt it for a minute. There's only 2 or 3 of these right?


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 5, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I don't doubt it for a minute. There's only 2 or 3 of these right?



Do they make a bluebird that’s shaft driven?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 5, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Do they make a bluebird that’s shaft driven?




No that I know, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 5, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Do they make a bluebird that’s shaft driven?



I don't know either but I don't think so but I could be wrong


----------



## ZE52414 (Mar 5, 2018)

I had no idea they made a robin like that until this thread! So thank you @HANDLE BAR HORDER


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 5, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> I had no idea they made a robin like that until this thread! So thank you @HANDLE BAR HORDER



Damn that's crazy didn't even no there was such a thing


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 6, 2018)

Any more out there let's see some pics


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 6, 2018)

OKAY, HERE IS MY INFO ON THE MOST EXPENSIVE BIKE!
OLD MAN SCHWINN HAD A TANDEM MADE FOR HIS WIFE AND FIRST BORN SON
AROUND THE FIRST OF THE CENTURY 1896.   IT HAD A BABY SEAT BETWEEN THE FRONT
AND BACK SEAT.
IT WAS SOLD AT AUCTION FOR $99,000. PLUS AUCTION FEES ABOUT TEN OR MORE YEARS AGO. 
THE BIKE HAD BEEN RESTORED BY THE SCHWINN COMPANY MANY YEARS AGO 
AND WAS ON DISPLAY IN THE CHICAGO SCIENCE & INDUSTRY MUSEUM.


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 9, 2018)

Bikermaniac said:


> I was told this one went for $17K. Previous owner is a Caber, new owner...?
> 
> 1936 Indian German made original paint, silver.



I sold it for $17k to Bob Nichols in 2011 and bought it back for the same money last January when he died from the estate along with my original Evinrude which was sold to Ty Brann for a undisclosed sum. I sold my 37 Roadmasters to Dan Venturi for $25k for the pair in 2011 and my Restored mens airflow to Ethan Bengal for $14k.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 9, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> OKAY, HERE IS MY INFO ON THE MOST EXPENSIVE BIKE!
> OLD MAN SCHWINN HAD A TANDEM MADE FOR HIS WIFE AND FIRST BORN SON
> AROUND THE FIRST OF THE CENTURY 1896.   IT HAD A BABY SEAT BETWEEN THE FRONT
> AND BACK SEAT.
> ...



Currently owned/displayed in the Bicycle Museum of America in New Bremen, OH V/r Shawn


----------



## phantom (Mar 9, 2018)

And I get a lump in my throat when I think about maybe $2K for a perfect original 59 red Phantom.


----------



## catfish (Mar 9, 2018)

Pedals Past said:


> I sold it for $17k to Bob Nichols in 2011 and bought it back for the same money last January when he died from the estate along with my original Evinrude which was sold to Ty Brann for a undisclosed sum. I sold my 37 Roadmasters to Dan Venturi for $25k for the pair in 2011 and my Restored mens airflow to Ethan Bengal for $14k.




Good to know!


----------



## ricobike (Mar 11, 2018)

WES PINCHOT said:


> OKAY, HERE IS MY INFO ON THE MOST EXPENSIVE BIKE!
> OLD MAN SCHWINN HAD A TANDEM MADE FOR HIS WIFE AND FIRST BORN SON
> AROUND THE FIRST OF THE CENTURY 1896.   IT HAD A BABY SEAT BETWEEN THE FRONT
> AND BACK SEAT.
> ...




I was at most of the Sotheby's bicycle auctions in Chicago including this one since I worked close by at the time.  I have in my notes that it sold for $92,500 at the auction on September 13th, 1999.  I remember the bidding was intense.  I also remember seeing the bike in Perrysburg in the field a few years earlier with a supposed sale price of $15K.  I remember being shocked to see it there, thinking it should be in a museum.  And now it is.


----------



## poolboy1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Shawn is correct... lot of big money deals are on the down low.. I sold my CRAZY painted Airflow for about $28000.00 when it was all said and done.


----------

